# ISO a clay-like dough



## Dragon (Apr 2, 2006)

Can anyone give me a recipe for mouldable dough that is not too soft, I am planning on making a small sculpture of something and I need to have a dough that is sort of like clay that I can cook, decorate and eat. I am not experienced at cooking and need help. I am planning to make something for my art class well it will be a part of my independant project, I love cooking and art, and I do well in both. I am a 15 year old girl in case you wanted to know.


----------



## shannon in KS (Apr 2, 2006)

Peanutty Play Dough

1/4 c peanut butter
1/2 cup nonfat dry milk
1/2 T honey

Pour all ingredients into a plastic zip bag and knead until mixture becomes a dough.

Candy Clay

1 pound powdered sugar
1/3 cup corn syrup
1/2 tsp salt
1/3 cup margarine
1 tsp vanilla
food coloring to desired color

Mix all ingredients and knead, adding more powdered sugar if too sticky.

Chocolate Clay

10 oz semi-sweet chocolate chips
1/3 cup light corn syrup

Melt chips in the microwave and add syrup. Spread the chocolate 1/2 inch thick on wax paper and let set overnight. It will stiffen and become pliable.

Frosting Dough

1 can frosting
1 1/2 cups powder sugar
1 cup peanut butter
food coloring

Mix all together and knead until it forms a dough.

Mashed potato dough (edible, but  )

2 cups mashed potatoes
1 1/2 cups flour
food coloring

Mix all together until a dough forms. 

Applesauce Cinnamon Dough (Again, edible, but   )

1/2 cup cinnamon
1/cup applesauce

Combine ingredients in a bag and knead until a dough forms. Sculptures will dry in about 12 hours.

This one's neat- smells good and dries to an antique-like finish, but not sure if you would want to eat it!

Java Dough

1/4 cup instant coffee
3/4 cup warm water
2 cups flour
1/2 cup salt

Combine coffee and water until dissolved. Combine flour and salt, adding 3/4 cup of the coffee water and stir/knead until a dough is formed. Bake finished sculptures at 300 degrees for 30-45 minutes.


----------

